# WorldMark Resellers?



## LisaH (Jul 5, 2006)

I would like to add 5000 points to my existing account. Who are the resellers out there these days besides Redseason, and what's the going price for 5000 points?


----------



## PerryM (Jul 5, 2006)

*Don't buy*

Why buy credits at all?

You can rent unlimited quantities of credits from other WM owners for about 6 cents each with no up front cost.  This is THE best deal going in the timeshare world.

Imagine - NO up front costs - just rent the credits you need - what's better than that?


----------



## itchyfeet (Jul 5, 2006)

Check out www.wmowners.com for names of WM resellers.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Don't buy*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Why buy credits at all?
> 
> You can rent unlimited quantities of credits from other WM owners for about 6 cents each with no up front cost.  This is THE best deal going in the timeshare world.
> 
> Imagine - NO up front costs - just rent the credits you need - what's better than that?



Rent from WM owners 5000 @ .06  = $ 300 Annual

Buy 5000 @ $0.75  3750 + 150 =  $ 3900

Pay $ 390 in annual maintenace fees 

Hard to get a ROI if the annual cost of owning exceeds the cost of renting


----------



## LisaH (Jul 5, 2006)

I guess in my case, I already own 7000 points with annual M/F of $405.47. If I buy 5000 extra points, my M/F for 12K will be $594.51. So, for $190 extra, I get 5000 more points which my kids would love to use for staying in Tahoe during skiing season. If I buy at the market rate, I should not lose money when I have to sell it. Make sense?


----------



## PerryM (Jul 5, 2006)

*Makes sense but not cents*

Lisa,

Makes sense but not cents.

We will be selling about half our credits at some point since renting them makes so much more cents.

There is no reason to buy one more credit when renting credits is THE best deal in the timeshare world.  Imagine the Marriott owner just renting another week from another owner for a little more than the MF?  Other timeshare owners would kill for this feature.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 6, 2006)

Perry, you are absolutely right. I'll not buy another points unless I come across a screaming deal that I can't refuse


----------



## PerryM (Jul 6, 2006)

*70 Cents*

About 2 months ago EVERY sale I got notice of was for 70 cents a credit; that's now back at 80 cents.  I would look to add a few credits at 70 cents if they show up.

I've bought from Jeff Fudge at http://www.resort-property.com/credits.html twice and he got us our No House Keeping account too.

Good luck,


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 70 Cents*

My FIL just went and bought more credits from Trendwest. He said he didn't want to hassel with buy resale. 

He did have one point I couldn't answer.
" If you own May points in WM but buy more points on an Oct contract what will be your aniversery date?"

PS Funny thing, he wouldn't take my advice about buying resale, but a week later he called and asked me were to buy WM resale because a friend wanted to buy more resell points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2006)

*WM resellers*

Here is a list of four big WM resellers

www.redseason.com
www.resort-property.com
www.timeshareliquidationservice.com
www.timeshareangels.com

Hope that helps


----------



## 3Js (Jul 6, 2006)

I like www.besttimeshare.net.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Don't buy*

Perry: Please explain 'renting' credits.  If you pay 6 cents per credit from someone, aren't you in essence 'buying' them or is that a follow-on obligation with these rented credits?  Thanks in advance -- we are heading to Fiji in just 4 days


----------



## RichM (Jul 6, 2006)

You can work out a deal with someone to do a one-time transfer of credits.  The typical rate is around 6 cents per credit (somewhere between the approximate annual MF costs which work out to around 4 cents per credit and FAX (Friends And eXtends) credits from Trendwest which cost a minimum of 8 cents per credit).  

After the seller sends a fax to owner services with the appropriate information, the credits are transferred out of the seller's account and into the renter's account and become available for use by them as if they were their own.  The transfer is a one-time transfer (i.e. the transferred credits can be used one time and don't renew perpetually like permanent, "owned" credits) and can only be done on available credits (not with borrowed credits from the following year).  The expiration date of the credits also transfers, so this may be a concern when renting credits and can also possibly affect the price. 

There's a FAQ on credit rentals and a sample form you can use in this thread on wmowners.com


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister (Jul 6, 2006)

double post


----------



## roadsister (Jul 6, 2006)

Lisa,
If you are thinking of renting as Perry suggests You can also try to rent credits at www.worldmarktheclub.com forum (in the coffee shop there is a link for rental credits).  There are approx 14,000 owners that are registered at this site with large numbers of owners posting regarding this so your chances of renting at a low price could be fairly easy. One problem with renting is if you are trying to book something 13 months out you have to be sure you rent ahead of time AND that the credits will not expire before you want. Just a thought. Also, you can arrange with the owner to pay their maintenance fees or dues in exchange for credits...a conference call can be done to facilitate this with a follow up fax by the credit renter.....I have done this twice and it is very easy.
* I personally have rented credits there from 2 cents per credit to 5.5 cents...you just have to keep emailing those that are selling their ONE TIME credits.*

Good luck!


----------



## RichM (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep, I missed out on the unit I wanted at Seaside next year waiting for some credits to get transferred... Good thing my vacation time at work is flexible - I was able to wait until the next week and schedule my trip for the following week.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## PerryM (Jul 7, 2006)

*Want 50 Marriott weeks - no problem!*

I don’t think WM owners realize what a unique opportunity they have by renting WM credits from another owner – it is unique in the timeshare world.

Because of Cendant’s insistence that TW implement IRIS, the reservation system for FF, they did away with the old “Maximum of 2 times the credits owned in your account at anyone time”.  No other timeshare developer is stupid enough to do this – there is no reason not to buy a minimum 6,000 WM account and rent thousands of credits for 6¢ or less a credit and use those credits to vacation.

I can rent 10,000 WM credits for 6¢ = $600 and get an II reservation to just about any Marriott I want.  I can do this literally hundreds of times a year if I wish.  This ONE single boo-boo by TW should have WM credits in everyone’s timeshare portfolio.

This is sheer lunacy on TW’s part but they can’t change it or be sued out of existance.

Since 25% of ALL WM credits expire worthless there are hundreds of millions of credits begging to be rented for peanuts.


----------



## roadsister (Jul 7, 2006)

Perry wrote:
"This is sheer lunacy on TW’s part but they can’t change it or be sued out of existance."

Perry,
All TW would have to do is eliminate the credit rental thread from the Worldmark website and this problem goes away except for a handful of people that have developed relationships with others and can continue via email or phone...can't sue anyone if this happens.....

I am glad that the whole concept of renting credits is in play....you are right....it is an awesome feature of WM....


----------



## PerryM (Jul 7, 2006)

Roadsister,

Wow, never thought of that - you are correct.  In light of this I recommend ALL WM owners go to www.wmowners.com/forum/ and become members.  This is an independent group of WM owners who would keep this going.


----------



## roadsister (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't believe there is *anything* that stipulates you can rent credits...I think they stipulate you can rent your condo units (you would need a reservation and you would also be responsible for damage, use your HK token, etc.)...correct me if I'm wrong... but IF they decide at any point in time to abide by the guidelines you couldn't rent out your credits. 

TUG allows you to post credit rentals and so does timeshareforums.com., Ebay, (although Ebay scares me sometimes) besides the wmowner site....not sure you can get a decent price....certainly not 2-5 cents per credit. I have paid 2 cents once, I have never paid more than 5.5 cents, 4.5 cents is what I usually get them for and the expiration dates have been a year away.  Some think that they have to USE them by the date, not BOOK by their anniversary date.

I really don't see TW pulling the plug on www.worldmarktheclub.com webiste with 14,000 plus owners on something like that but one never knows....that is where the salesmen refer owners to that need help in renting their credits.

It is a win/win situation.


----------



## Swarthog (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Want 50 Marriott weeks - no problem!*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Since 25% of ALL WM credits expire worthless there are hundreds of millions of credits begging to be rented for peanuts.



Is that an accurate number? Not disputing it just gathering information. Imagine running a business that takes in 25% of their revenue for doing nothing. No wonder we keep getting 15K 1 Br resorts in SD.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 7, 2006)

*Yep*

Yep, that's correct - 25% of all WM credits expire worthless - unused.

I don't have a link to that number but at www.WMowners.com they can confirm that number.

I would imagine that most developers are close to that number.  WM is unique in that you can reserve single days in many cases and this might be scraps that just expire 2 years later unused.

I'd bet that it's at least 15% industry wide if not 20%


----------



## roadsister (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Yep*

Perry,
There is NO WAY to confirm ANY of those numbers unless you work in the upper crust of TW and *have access* to the numbers (unless the BOD sent those numbers specifically)- is that the case here?...anyone else would be guessing just like the rest of us.  I would hate to have people take someone's guess as gospel. I want us to be careful about mis-information being put out.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 7, 2006)

*I'll search*

Roadsister,

I'll go and search to find the answer, I think Jim came up with that shocking figure.  Give me a day or so, I'm on vacation.


----------



## Swarthog (Jul 8, 2006)

roadsister said:
			
		

> II really don't see TW pulling the plug on www.worldmarktheclub.com webiste with 14,000 plus owners on something like that but one never knows....that is where the salesmen refer owners to that need help in renting their credits.


 Of course the Forum was "compromised" and is now down. Good luck renting credits anytime soon there.


----------



## roadsister (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I'll search*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Roadsister,
> 
> I'll go and search to find the answer, I think Jim came up with that shocking figure.  Give me a day or so, I'm on vacation.



Thanks Perry....go enjoy your vacation where ever you are


----------



## roadsister (Jul 8, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> I would like to add 5000 points to my existing account. Who are the resellers out there these days besides Redseason, and what's the going price for 5000 points?



Lisa,
Sorry this thread got hijacked by some of us....you were asking about resalers to *BUY* more credits, not rent.

Not seen any resalers that sell 5,000 credit memberships but I'm sure they are out there.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...lt&cd=1&q=Worldmark+timeshare+resales&spell=1

try here....


----------



## roadsister (Jul 8, 2006)

Swarthog said:
			
		

> Of course the Forum was "compromised" and is now down.....QUOTE]
> 
> I saw that...they have a new version software so hope this won't happen again...some people have too much time on their hands I guess.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Faye! Don't be sorry. I enjoy reading this thread. After reading yours and others' posts, I am not sure I need more points. I'll check out wmowners.com for credit rental when the time comes. Gosh I haven't been there for so long that I don't even remember my login and password


----------



## roadsister (Jul 8, 2006)

AS Perry said...renting is great as long as you keep track of when the points expire....
I wouldn't pay more than 5 cents per credit so something to watch for.
Good Luck


----------



## LLW (Jul 8, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Hi Faye! Don't be sorry. I enjoy reading this thread. After reading yours and others' posts, I am not sure I need more points. I'll check out wmowners.com for credit rental when the time comes. Gosh I haven't been there for so long that I don't even remember my login and password



To read the rental forum (and many others such as Timeshare Tips & Tricks where the Inventory Specials are listed including July, August and September) you don't need to log in. You do when you want to communicate with the sellers in private messages, however. You will also need to sign in to read the forums where issues are discussed, e.g. Worldmark/Trendwest/Cendant Discussions, Owner Alerts. Those have lots of useful information.

P.S. There is no membership fee for the ability to sign in.


----------



## PA- (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: I'll search*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Roadsister,
> 
> I'll go and search to find the answer, I think Jim came up with that shocking figure.  Give me a day or so, I'm on vacation.



It's my recollection that the number came from the Worldmark board in a conversation with Jim Pappas.  I'm pretty sure it was a ballpark number, not meant to be taken as exactly 25.0%, and that it varies a bit each year.  You would expect the number to go up over time, as there are more and more older members and just more members in general.

BTW, that 25% number is not high in the industry, from what I've seen.  One resort I'm intimately familiar with is probably closer to 75%.


----------



## mtngal (Jul 11, 2006)

Just as a FYI - the WM4M is back up, with new software.  They've kept all the old posts and it seems to work just like the old one did.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 11, 2006)

mtngal said:
			
		

> Just as a FYI - the WM4M is back up, with new software.  They've kept all the old posts and it seems to work just like the old one did.


There are continually new credits for rent ads appearing there.  You have to be registered as an owner to access the credit rental section.  That applies both to the person offering the credits for rent and the person needing to rent the credits.  Since only an owner would have credits available or could use rented credits that is not a problem.  You can access the WorldMark forum at

http://forums.trendwest.com/


----------



## tim (Jul 18, 2006)

I am not familiar with using WorldMark, but this thread interests me.  Do you have to be an owner of WorldMark to rent credits from others?  In other words, as a non-owner of WorldMark can I rent credits and then use the WorldMark system to make a reservation?  If the answer is no, then can't I work around this by paying the owner for the credits and then having the owner make the reservation for me.  Thanks.


----------



## 3Js (Jul 18, 2006)

You have to be an owner to rent credits. But yes, an owner can book for you as   guests.


----------



## melschey (Jul 18, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> I
> If the answer is no, then can't I work around this by paying the owner for the credits and then having the owner make the reservation for me.  Thanks.



You have to be a owner to rent credits and use the WM system. Yes you could go through an owner and there is no extra charge involved when an owner books for a quest. The owner however is responsible for the unit though so most owners are very selective in doing it. I have done it for friends but they have to be someone that I trust.


----------



## RoverJohn (Jul 19, 2006)

Is the ability to rent Worldmark points an option available only to owners already within the Worldmark system, or can an outsider/non Worldmark owner rent points and have the points transferred to their II account for a later exchange?


----------



## PerryM (Jul 19, 2006)

You must have a WM account to deposit the rented credits.  6,000 WM credits is the minimum size for a WM account (Ok, 5,000 but hard to buy one of those).


----------

